# New kids!!



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

My goat gave birth to 2 girls!! :stars: 
The mother is an alpine the dady is a lamancha.
the buck pic is the daddy.I'll post a pic of the mommy soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb: no problem!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute....


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! :thumb: Pretty buck to


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very, very cute! :greengrin:  Congrats


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

no way..Do you own that buck?
I swear I saw a buck just like that..maybe out your way. It was a sire service.
I was looking around and spotted a bucks like that although he was way to far.
Maybe it was a different buck.

Anyways congrats on the kids. They are cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww very cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very sweet looking babys! That is such a handsome buck!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So cute !!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks! it was a good thing i had my camera. it's almost impossible to get a pic of 2 kids standing next to each other looking at you. lost prairie,maybe the buck you saw was my buck. i had to sell him,because i had his sister and mother.and it isn't good to mix him with his sister.
where did i see that buck? i sold him to someone in west virginia. i wish i didn't have to have sold him. he was a handsom boy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They look SOOOOO huggable! Congrats!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

goatfarmergirl said:


> thanks! it was a good thing i had my camera. it's almost impossible to get a pic of 2 kids standing next to each other looking at you. lost prairie,maybe the buck you saw was my buck. i had to sell him,because i had his sister and mother.and it isn't good to mix him with his sister.
> where did i see that buck? i sold him to someone in west virginia. i wish i didn't have to have sold him. he was a handsom boy.


That wasn't Lost Prairie, it was me.
I saw a buck like that on craigslist. I was searching the Albany, NY and Utica, NY cragslists and it was in a "near by" craigslist.
I know it was in a different state that was at least 4 hours from me.
WV is a lot more than 4 though so doesn't quite match up.
He has very similar markings though. He is cleaner in that pic than the one in the ad I saw (the buck was in rutt then).
He was at a 40 or $45 service charge and not for sale.
I saw the ad around August or Sept of last year.

Maybe just a buck that looks like yours, with similar markings.
He is a pretty boy-too bad you had to sell him.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

The buck you saw wasn't mine. i got him with his mother and sister when he was a week old. i sold him last december. by that time it was too late. he made his mother and sister pregnant . the mother died, but his sister had a little boy. i'll post pics his sister and the new baby soon.


----------

